# Simple Frage: Positive Zahlen zu Negativen machen.



## joni89 (16. Jul 2009)

hallo.

Und zwar möchte ich die Positiven Zahlen, die eingegeben werden zu negativen machen.

geht um ein programm, das den anwender integer eingeben lässt und ausgibt, welche davon die höchste zahl ist. (nur mit while und if)

als hinweis steht, man soll max mit 0 intialisieren


----------



## maki (16. Jul 2009)

Denke nicht dass du aus positiven ints negative machen sollst, sondern die Maximum Variable mit Integer.MIN_VALUE initialisieren sollst.


----------



## Noctarius (16. Jul 2009)

Null != 0 

Null heißt nicht initialisiert / nicht definierter Wert
0 ist mathematisch 0

Integer foo = null; ist etwas anderes als Integer foo = 0;

edit: Tztz ändert der einfach seinen Beitrag wenn ich schreibe  Egal Kommentar bleibt trotzdem rein zum Verständnis


----------



## joni89 (16. Jul 2009)

ich hab meinen beitrag schon ein paar minuten vorher geändert, weil ich draufgekommen bin, dass ich den hinweis falsch verstanden hab.


----------



## joni89 (16. Jul 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Denke nicht dass du aus positiven ints negative machen sollst, sondern die Maximum Variable mit Integer.MIN_VALUE initialisieren sollst.



hm, gibts auch andere möglichkeiten? würd mich wundern, weil das MIN_VALUE noch nie vorkam in den kapiteln.

hier ist die aufgabe: (aufgabe 1)

Kapitel 22 Programmieraufgaben


----------



## maki (16. Jul 2009)

Bin mir ziemlich sicher das es so laufen sollte  Alles andere würde imho keinen Sinnn machen..

Wenn du das Maximum mit 0 initialisierst, bekommst du auch 0 als Ergebnis wenn die Zahlen allesamt negativ waren.


----------



## joni89 (16. Jul 2009)

hm, ok, merkwürdig, dann versteh ich den hinweis auch nicht.

und wie müsste ich das dann machen? bzw. was macht die min.value?


----------



## Der Müde Joe (16. Jul 2009)

>und wie müsste ich das dann machen?


```
int min = Integer.MIN_VALUE;
while(lesen ok) {
if(geleseneZahl > min) min = geleseneZahl
}
```

EDIT:
ach..
min sollte natürlich max heissen


----------



## Leroy42 (16. Jul 2009)

joni89 hat gesagt.:


> Und zwar möchte ich die Positiven Zahlen, die eingegeben werden zu negativen machen.




Was hat das denn mit der Aufgabenstellung zu tun? :shock:



> Aufgabe 1 -- Maximum
> 
> Schreiben Sie ein Programm, das 5 Integer aus einer Datei einliest, die größte Zahl ermittelt und das Ergebnis auf den Bildschirm ausgibt. Ändern Sie dafür das AddiereAusDatei-Programm aus diesem Kapitel. Fügen Sie eine neue int-Variable mit dem Namen max hinzu, die Sie mit dem ersten Wert aus der Datei initialisieren sollten. Dafür brauchen Sie eine zusätzliche Input-Anweisung bevor die Schleife beginnt. Um das Maximum zu berechnen, brauchen Sie in der Schleife eine if-Anweisung.


----------



## joni89 (16. Jul 2009)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:


> Was hat das denn mit der Aufgabenstellung zu tun? :shock:



Dass ich den Hinweis, der bei der aufgabe dabei anscheinend stand falsch verstanden hab (vielleicht kapiert ihrs ja) "Es ist ein häufiger Fehler die Maximum-Variable mit Null zu initialisieren. Aber was passiert, wenn die Input-Daten nur negative Werte enthalten?"


----------



## Ark (16. Jul 2009)

Dieses kleine Gedankenexperiment solltest du besser selbst im Kopf lösen.  Das Wissen um solche Kleinigkeiten kann sehr voranbringen.

Ark


----------



## maki (16. Jul 2009)

> Dass ich den Hinweis, der bei der aufgabe dabei anscheinend stand falsch verstanden hab (vielleicht kapiert ihrs ja) "Es ist ein häufiger Fehler die Maximum-Variable mit Null zu initialisieren. Aber was passiert, wenn die Input-Daten nur negative Werte enthalten?"


Um mich mal selber zu zitieren....


maki hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du das Maximum mit 0 initialisierst, bekommst du auch 0 als Ergebnis wenn die Zahlen allesamt negativ waren.



Falls du es immer noch nicht verstanden hast, hilft es vielleciht die 4-5 Zeilen zu implementieren und zu testen


----------

